
Turkey coup arrests hit 6,000 as Erdogan roots out 'virus' - Sainth
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-36818401?r=1
======
mtgx
Yeah, the virus of any kind of opposition to Erdogan's permanent rule.

